# Side Marker Lights



## tviall

I have heard that any motorised vehicle over 6 meters must have side marker lights fitted. My van is a shade less than 9 meters and is completed devoid of any lighting or reflectors along the side of the van.

If you own a UK built van over 6 meters, eg any tag axle van from Swift or Autotrail for example, do you have any lights?

I would be particularly interested to hear from anyone in the trade who can look at the vans they sell. Being in the Trade you may have a better idea of whether they are required or not. 

Tony


----------



## steco1958

Auto-Trail 7.5 m. Nope no reflectors or lights.

Where are you getting this info from, I would imagine if it is correct then there are loads of vehicles out there that do not comply.


----------



## GerryD

I think you will find it applies to commercial vehicles, which a motorhome is not.
Gerry


----------



## raynipper

My 2000 7.8m Hobby tag has three marker lights along each side.

Ray.


----------



## tviall

I understand that it cover all motorised vehicles and possibly trailers also.


----------



## Zuma

You will probably find the answer here, look at Schedule 1. You may also have to look at relevant EU regulations!! Happy reading!!

http://www.opsi.gov.uk/si/si1989/Uksi_19891796_en_1.htm

ps my m/h is less than 6m but it has reflectors along both sides.

Mark


----------



## Stanner

My 6.99m CI Cipro at least 3 Amber light/reflectors along each side + upper marker lights front and rear in addition to standard side/rear lights.

I think they are required over a certain height as well.

Just found this though



> Posted 21 November 2008 - 07:40 PM
> 
> View PostFM02MZO, on Nov 21 2008, 06:55 PM, said:
> I have just been told that there is a new requirement on the continent for caravans over 6 metres in length to have amber side marker lights fitted.
> Is there any truth in it, and if so what are the actual requirements.
> 
> Hi FM02MZO
> I don't know about the Continent, but it has been law in this country since 1991.
> 
> http://www.opsi.gov....91796_en_14.htm
> 
> Side Marker Lights
> All motor vehicles first used from April 1st 1991 and having a maximum speed of over 25mph and over 6m long must be fitted with side marker lamps. On these vehicles side marker lamps must be at each side, not more than 4m from the front and not more than 1 m from the rear. The distance between adjacent lamps must be not more than 3m. Side marker lamps must show amber light or, if within 1 m of the rear of the vehicle, may be red.
> 
> The only thing is I think some of the caravan manufactures have forgotten this and have just put reflectors on


Here
http://www.caravantalk.org.uk/topic/21596-amber-side-marker-lights-for-van-over-6-metres/


----------



## neilbes

insurance companys would love to wriggle out of payouts with that one


----------



## Wizzo

If it is the case that motorhomes are required to have side marker lights why are we not failing the MOT?

JohnW


----------



## camper69

Wizzo said:


> If it is the case that motorhomes are required to have side marker lights why are we not failing the MOT?
> 
> JohnW


Its not part of the MOT

Derek


----------



## GerryD

Zuma said:


> You will probably find the answer here, look at Schedule 1. You may also have to look at relevant EU regulations!! Happy reading!!
> 
> http://www.opsi.gov.uk/si/si1989/Uksi_19891796_en_1.htm
> 
> ps my m/h is less than 6m but it has reflectors along both sides.
> 
> Mark


That shows an exemption for a passenger carrying vehicle, which a motorhome is. It does not apply to cars, which is what a motorhome is. How many stretched limos do you see with amber marker lights?
Many motorhome manufacturers fit them for effect.
There is a requirement for high level lights, but that is a different subject.
Gerry


----------



## gdf

My Rollerteam Atessa (a few cms short of 7m) has marker lights along both side skirts.


----------



## GEOMAR

*side marker lights*

My 2007 Autotrail Miami 740D has marker lights along both sides but I know of 2 Autotrail M/H newer and longer than my 7 .4 mtrs who do not have marker lights or reflectors . WHY ?.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Auto trail Mohican. I have side lights (when they work  ).

Damn its another job to do!.


----------



## Codfinger

*marker lights*

Our 6.8mtr m/h has 2 marker lights each side plus high level front and rear.


----------



## teensvan

Hi.

Our Burstner 748 has 3 marker lights each side.

Hi camper69. 

Any lights fitted to a vehicle must work and therefore are part of an MOT. I had a jeep that failed its MOT with 1 of its 2 side marker lights not working.

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan.


----------



## RichardnGill

Our 8.67 meter van has 4 on each side.


----------



## cronkle

This is a link to the MOT testers manual.

http://www.motuk.co.uk/manual/contents.htm

I can not find where it says that side marker lights are part of the test. In fact it seems to me that the test is about the very specifically identified lamps only.

An MOT tester or VOSA inspector's input would be a good thing about now.  :?


----------



## rayc

From a search on the web:

Side Marker Lights
All motor vehicles first used from April 1st 1991 and having a maximum speed of over 25mph and over 6m long must be fitted with side marker lamps. On these vehicles side marker lamps must be at each side, not more than 4m from the front and not more than 1 m from the rear. The distance between adjacent lamps must be not more than 3m. Side marker lamps must show amber light or, if within 1 m of the rear of the vehicle, may be red.

Is this any help? www.opsi.gov.uk/si/si1989/Uksi_19891796_en_1.htm


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Additional side marker lamps
22.—(1) Save as provided in paragraph (2), no person shall use, or cause or permit to be used, on a road between sunset and sunrise, or in seriously reduced visibility between sunrise and sunset, any vehicle or combination of vehicles of a type specified in an item in column 2 of the Table below unless each side of the vehicle or combination of vehicles is fitted with the side marker lamps specified in that item in column 3 and those lamps are kept lit.
TABLE(1) (2) (3) 
Item No. Vehicle or combination of vehicles Side marker lamps 
1 A vehicle or a combination of vehicles the overall length of which (including any load) exceeds 18.3 m. 


There shall be fitted-


(a) one lamp no part of the light-emitting surface of which is more than 9.15 m from the foremost part of the vehicle or vehicles (in either case inclusive of any load);



(b) one lamp no part of the light-emitting surface of which is more than 3.05 m from the rearmost part of the vehicle or vehicles (in either case inclusive of any load); and



(c) such other lamps as are required to ensure that not more than 3.05 m separates any part of the light-emitting surface of one lamp and any part of the light-emitting surface of the next lamp.



2 A combination of vehicles the overall length of which (including any load) exceeds 12.2 m but does not exceed 18.3 m and carrying a load supported by any two of the vehicles but not including a load carried by an articulated vehicle. 


There shall be fitted-


(a) one lamp no part of the light-emitting surface of which is forward of, or more than 1530 mm rearward of, the rearmost part of the drawing vehicle; and



(b) if the supported load extends more than 9.15 m rearward of the rearmost part of the drawing vehicle, one lamp no part of the light-emitting surface of which is forward of, or more than 1530 mm rearward of, the centre of the length of the load.





(2) The requirements specified in paragraph (1) do not apply to-


(a) a combination of vehicles where any vehicle being drawn in that combination has broken down; or


(b) a vehicle (not being a combination of vehicles) having an appliance or apparatus or carrying a load of a kind specified in the Table to regulation 82(7) or in regulation 82(8) of the Construction and Use Regulations, if the conditions specified in paragraphs 3 and 4 (which provide for the special marking of projections from vehicles) of Schedule 12 to those Regulations are complied with in relation to the special appliance or apparatus or load as if the said conditions had been expressed in the said regulation 82 to apply in the case of every special appliance or apparatus or load of a kind specified in that regulation.

(3) Every side marker lamp fitted in accordance with this regulation shall comply with Part I of Schedule 9.


Methinks that the idea of the 6m rule is wrong...........
Cross checking the regs appears to throw up only 'drawn units' (artics and the like) and long trailers........
regards
Carl


----------



## GerryD

rayc said:


> From a search on the web:
> 
> Side Marker Lights
> All motor vehicles first used from April 1st 1991 and having a maximum speed of over 25mph and over 6m long must be fitted with side marker lamps. On these vehicles side marker lamps must be at each side, not more than 4m from the front and not more than 1 m from the rear. The distance between adjacent lamps must be not more than 3m. Side marker lamps must show amber light or, if within 1 m of the rear of the vehicle, may be red.
> 
> Is this any help? www.opsi.gov.uk/si/si1989/Uksi_19891796_en_1.htm


The first part of that shows that passenger vehicles are exempt. And a motorcaravan is a passenger vehicle. In fact for Con and use and MOT it is a large car.
Gerry


----------



## Jean-Luc

Under Directive 2001/116/EC a 'motor caravan' is defines as,
"A special purpose M category vehicle constructed to include living accommodation which contains at least the following equipment: seats and table, sleeping accommodation that may be converted from the seats, cooking facilities, and storage facilities. This equipment shall be rigidly fixed to the living compartment; however, the table may be designed to be easily removable."
Category M vehicles are,
'Motor vehicles with at least four wheels designed and constructed for the carriage of passengers.'
Special purpose vehicles are,
'Vehicles of category M, N or O for conveying passengers or goods and for performing a special function for which special body arrangements and/or equipment are necessary.
Therefore, a 'motor caravan' is a unique vehicle, it is not a car, nor ambulance, nor a small bus or a coach which are all other types of 'Motor vehicles with at least four wheels designed and constructed for the carriage of passengers.'

IMHO any vehicle regulations which are not category or special purpose type specific would obviously apply to all categories or special purpose types.


----------



## loddy

Side markers are not part of the MOT test

Loddy (tester)


----------



## mearscat

Side marker lights may not be a legal requirement but don't you think they should be. Our Hymer (1992) 7.2M had none fitted but after a close call in a dark street we fitted them. Anything that makes you show up as a large vehicle has got to be a good idea. 

Allan & Carole


----------



## NEV3

I have to agree with Allen & Carole. If they are not compulsory it makes sense in the interests of safety to fit or have them fitted.

I fitted four LED amber markers to my 9 metre M/H down each side and now feel a lot more visible from the side. I felt that 9 metres of M/H was a big area to hit in the dark. Total cost was no more than £45.00 (DIY). The eight LED's take less current than one conventional bulb so didn't need to upgrade wiring or fit relay.

A cheaper option is to fit reflectors down the side, which are ten a penny.

NEV3


----------



## GerryD

I agree with the fitting of side markers and fitted them to our last van. They are standard on our present van.
However, just because they make sense doesn't make them a requirement.
Gerry


----------

